# Hi from the real Perth.



## the ace (Jul 16, 2011)

Evening all. I'm Andrew a marginally-sane Scot born in Fife but living in exile on the wrong side of the Tay.

I'm a keen modelmaker specialising in WW2, especially the fighters, and look forward to some interesting discussions.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard Andrew! Looking forward to your work.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard Andrew!


----------



## the ace (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Andrew

Welcome aboard from the 'unreal' and down under Perth!



Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2011)

G'day Andrew. Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG..... another digger ! A n y h o w..... welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!
Looking forward to see your work....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## the ace (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, and no, ccheese, I'm a Scot from the original Perth, not a Digger from the colony founded by exiles.


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome from Poland, Andrew!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello and Welcome from Pennsylvania! Good to have you here.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2011)

Theres alway Perth Ontario home of the Perth Regiment battle honours as follows

Italy 1944-45; Sixteenmonths’ wartime service in Italy. 

Liri Valley; Hitler Linebattles, May 25 - June 1, 1944. 

Gothic Line; August 29-September1, 1944. 

Coriano; September 13, 1944.

Lamone Crossing; December 10-11,1944. 

Fosso Munio; December 18-20,1944. 

Conventello-Comacchio;Infantry-***-tank advance, with the British Columbia Dragoons,January 2-6, 1945. 

North-West Europe 1945;Eleven weeks’ wartime service in France, Belgium and theNetherlands. 

Ijsselmeer; A 25-mileadvance, April 15-18, 1945, from Arnhem to the Zuider Zee, to cutoff enemy forces in the Western Netherlands. 

Delfzijl Pocket; Operationsto quell the last organized German resistance in the Netherlands,April 23-May 2, 1945. 

SECONDARY BATTLE HONOURS
Melfa Crossing; Beginning ofthe breakout from the Hitler Line, May 25th, 1944. 

Ceprano; May 27, 1944. 

Montecchio; August 30, 1944.

Point 204; September 1, 1944.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome from south of the border.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Andrew, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## the ace (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

It's always nice to learn something new, pbfoot, thanks for the info. Of course, this Perth is home to the Black Watch (I used to work in the Battalion Church).


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2011)

G'day Andrew, welcome from an exiled colonial.


----------

